# Dee Bo in da house!



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Let's give Dee Bo a hearty round of applause and welcome him in as our new Moderator.

:clap: :clap:


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

About time! :yes:


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Congrats Dee Bo.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wait to go Dee Bo(in the Toy Story voice "Way to go Idaho)



Congrats.


Now where the hell are ya?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Congratulations; I hope you work as hard as possible to keep this forum growing and rolling. Good luck, buddy!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, that is the biggest round of applause I have ever received. I wasn't expecting a welcome party.

Thanks guys.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Congrats Dee Bo!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i guess good job*

even though your a laker hater


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Why do you even need to post that?

Anyway, you are wrong. I am not a Laker hater. Not even a Kobe hater. I just hate Kobe lovers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh: 

Ah the past is funny.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh:

Gotta love Grizzo.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah, that was awhile ago. Whatever happen to that old moderator who was always rockin' the T-Mac avatar? I used to chat with him on AIM ages ago.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

theLegend said:


> Yeah, that was awhile ago. Whatever happen to that old moderator who was always rockin' the T-Mac avatar? I used to chat with him on AIM ages ago.


You mean Schilly? I don't remember if anyone modded here before or with Schilly. And after that, it is just me and hobo I think. I think Schilly is still around here occasionally.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

No, it wasn't Schilly. I'll look it up through the search engine though.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

OK, when this board had just started it was me and Franco that were the most active members if I remember correctly. Of course, I stopped posting and wasn't active for a very long time. Here is his member profile, he was the first moderator on the Magic forum that I can remember:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/member.php?userid=152


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

theLegend said:


> OK, when this board had just started it was me and Franco that were the most active members if I remember correctly. Of course, I stopped posting and wasn't active for a very long time. Here is his member profile, he was the first moderator on the Magic forum that I can remember:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/member.php?userid=152



Ah, yes. I just barely remember Franco. Maybe I should email him.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

JNice said:


> Ah, yes. I just barely remember Franco. Maybe I should email him.


I only spoke to him once ever since McGrady was traded. You should be able to find both his e-mail and AIM screename on his profile, no?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Let's give Dee Bo a hearty round of applause and welcome him in as our new Moderator.
> 
> :clap: :clap:


Thanks, I want to beat the S! out of this guy. I hate Dee Bo from the get go, so WTH is Dee Bo?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

John said:


> Thanks, I want to beat the S! out of this guy. I hate Dee Bo from the get go, so WTH is Dee Bo?


 Jnice old name


----------

